# 6th International Symposium on FUNCTIONAL GASTROINTESTINAL DISORDERS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI6th International Symposium onFUNCTIONAL GASTROINTESTINAL DISORDERSApril 7ï¿½10, 2005 www.cme.wisc.eduTHE PFISTER HOTEL, MILWAUKEE, WISCONSINContinuing Medical EducationUniversity of Wisconsin Medical School Health Sciences Learning Center750 Highland AvenueMadison, WI 53705-2221Non-Profit OrganizationUS PostagePAIDMadison, WisconsinPermit No. 6586TH INTERNATIONAL SYMPOSIUM ONJOINTLY SPONSORED BYOffice of Continuing Medical Education International Foundation for University of Wisconsin Medical School Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders Madison, Wisconsin Milwaukee, WisconsinIn Cooperation with Functional Brain-Gut Research GroupCORPORATE SUPPORTERSEthicon Endo-Surgery, Inc., A Johnson & Johnson Company GlaxoSmithKlineNovartis PharmaceuticalsSolvay PharmaceuticalsFUNCTIONAL GASTROINTESTINAL DISORDERSAPRIL 7-10, 2005THE PFISTER HOTELMILWAUKEE, WISCONSINFUNCTIONAL GASTROINTESTINAL DISORDERSGENERAL INFORMATIONDates: April 7-10, 2005 Place: The Pfister Hotel, 424 E. Wisconsin Avenue, Milwaukee, Wisconsin 53202 Phone: 414/273-8222, Fax: 414/273-8082Symposium FeeThe symposium fee of $600 for physicians and psychologists; $400 for nurses, residents, physiciansï¿½ assistants, and others, includes the cost of tuition, materials, a nonrefundable registration fee of $50, breakfasts, refreshment breaks, lunches, and 2 dinners. Should you cancel your registration up to 72 hours prior to the symposium, you will be refunded the entire symposium fee except the $50 nonrefundable portion. No refunds will be made after that time.ExhibitsThe symposium will feature both non-profit and commercial exhibits. Ample time has been included in the program to allow you to view the exhibits and meet representatives.HousingA block of rooms has been reserved at The Pfister Hotel, 424 E. Wisconsin Avenue, Milwaukee, WI 53202; telephone 414/273-8222. The special symposium rates are:Single-$149/night plus taxDouble-$149/night plus taxSuite-$199/night (salon), $199/night (master) plus taxThe Pfister will release the block of rooms to the general public on March 7, 2005. Please call or write the Hotel directly for your reservation. Please mention ï¿½6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disordersï¿½ to the hotel staff when making your reservation.Four Easy Ways to RegisterBy Mail: Return your completed registration form and payment.By Phone: 608/262-1397. Please call and give your billing information or pay by MasterCard, VISA, or American Express.By Fax: 1-800/741-7416 (in Madison fax 265-3163).On-line: http://www.cme.wisc.edu ConfirmationsAll registrations are confirmed in writing. If you do not receive a confirmation, please call 608/262-1397.Conference AttireTo ensure your comfort in the conference rooms, please bring a sweater or jacket to accommodate temperature variations.For Further InformationFor symposium information please contact Terese Bailey, Office of Continuing Medical Education, University of Wisconsin, 2701 International Lane, #208, Madison, Wisconsin 53704; telephone 608/240-2141. E-mail: tmbailey###wisc.eduCreditAccreditation Statement This activity has been planned and implemented in accordance with the Essential Areas and policies of the Accreditation Council for Continuing Medical Education through the joint sponsorship of the University of Wisconsin Medical School and the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders. The University of Wisconsin Medical School is accredited by the ACCME to provide continuing medical education for physicians.Credit Designation Statement The University of Wisconsin Medical School designates this educational activity for a maximum of 29 category 1 credits towards the AMA Physicianï¿½s Recognition Award. Each physician should claim only those credits that he/she actually spent in the activity.Continuing Education Units This program is accredited by the University of Wisconsin, Continuing Medical Education, for up to 2.9 CEUs (29 hours).Policy on Faculty and Sponsor Disclosure It is the policy of the University of Wisconsin Medical School that the faculty and sponsor disclose real or apparent conflict of interest relating to the topics of this educational activity, and also disclose discussions of unlabeled/unapproved uses of drugs or devices during their presentation(s). Detailed disclosure will be made in the course handout materials.2PLANNING COMMITTEEDouglas A. Drossman, MD (Chair), Professor of Medicine and Psychiatry, Co-Director UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders, Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCLin Chang, MD, Associate Professor of Medicine, Center of Neurovisceral Sciences and Womenï¿½s Health, Division of Digestive Diseases, David Geffen School of Medicine at UCLA, Los Angeles, CAWilliam D. Chey, MD, Associate Professor, University of Michigan Health System, Ann Arbor, MICarlo Di Lorenzo, MD, Director Motility Center, Childrenï¿½s Hospital of Columbus, OH, Professor of Pediatrics, Ohio State University, Columbus, OHPaul E. Hyman, MD, Professor of Pediatrics, Chief, Pediatric Gastroenterology, University of Kansas Medical Center, Kansas City, KSJohn E. Kellow, MD, Associate Professor of Medicine, University of Sydney, Director, Gastrointestinal Investigation Unit, Royal North Shore Hospital, Sydney, AustraliaG. Richard Locke III, MD, Associate Professor of Medicine, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Rochester, MNEmeran A. Mayer, MD, Professor of Medicine, Physiology, Psychiatry & Biobehavioral Sciences; Director, CNS Center for Neurovisceral Sciences and Womenï¿½s Health, David Geffen School of Medicine at UCLA, Los Angeles, CANancy J. Norton, President & Founder, International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders, Milwaukee, WIKevin W. Olden, MD, FACP, Professor of Medicine and Psychiatry, University of South Alabama School of Medicine, Mobile, ALHenry P. Parkman, MD, Associate Professor of Medicine and Physiology, Temple University School of Medicine, Philadelphia, PAP. Jay Pasricha, MD, Chief, Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology, Bassel and Frances Blanton Distinguished Professor of Internal Medicine, Professor of Anatomy & Neurosciences and Biomedical Engineering, University of Texas Medical Branch, Galveston, TXReza Shaker, MD, Professor and Chief, Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology, Director, Digestive Disease Center, Medical College of Wisconsin, Milwaukee, WIBrenda B. Toner, PhD, CPsych, Head, Womenï¿½s Mental Health and Addiction Research Section, Centre for Addiction and Mental Health. Professor and Head, Womenï¿½s Mental Health Program, Department of Psychiatry, University of Toronto, Toronto, ON, CanadaArnold Wald, MD, Professor of Medicine, University of Pittsburgh Medical Center, Pittsburgh, PAWilliam E. Whitehead, PhD, Professor of Medicine and Adjunct Professor of Psychology, Co-Director UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders, Division of Digestive Diseases, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCJohn B. Wyman, MD, Professor of Medicine, Section of Gastroenterology and Hepatology, University of Wisconsin Medical School, Madison, WIFacultyThomas L. Abell, MD, Professor of Medicine, Division of Digestive Diseases, Department of Medicine, The University of Mississippi Medical Center, Jackson MSElie D. AlChaer, MS, PhD, JD; Associate Professor of Pediatrics, Anatomy and Neurobiology, Director, Laboratory of Neurophysiology and Biobehavior, University of Arkansas for Medical Sciences, Little Rock, ARQasim Aziz PhD, FRCP, Senior Lecturer, Department of Gastrointestinal Science, University of Manchester, Manchester, UKMarcelo A. Barreiro, MD, MSc, Director, Disorders of Function Clinic, Institute for Primary and Preventative Health Care, Binghamton University, Binghamton, NYAdil E. Bharucha, MD, Associate Professor of Medicine, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Rochester, MN; Consultant, Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology, Mayo Clinic, Rochester MNV. Alin Botoman, MD, FACG, FACP, Clinical Associate Professor of Medicine-University of Miami, Miami, FLSylvie Bradesi, PhD, University of California Los Angeles (UCLA), School of Medicine, Division of Digestive Diseases, Los Angeles, CALawrence J. Brandt, MD, MACG, FACP, Professor of Medicine and Surgery, Albert Einstein College of Medicine, Chief of Gastroenterology, Montefiore Medical Center, Bronx, NYLionel Bueno, Dr.es SC, PhD, Head of Research, Department of Neurogastroenterology, Toulouse, FranceCharles K. Burnett, PhD, DrPH, Clinical Assistant Professor of Medicine and Psychiatry University of North Carolina School of Medicine, Human Resource Consultants, PA, Chapel Hill, NCMichael Camilleri, MD, Professor of Medicine and Physiology, Atherton and Winifred W. Bean Professor, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Rochester, MNJohn V. Campo, MD, Associate Professor of Psychiatry and Pediatrics, Western Psychiatric Institute and Clinic, University of Pittsburgh School of Medicine, Pittsburgh, PAFaculty continued on page 623PROGRAMTHURSDAY, APRIL 7AM7:00 Registration and Continental Breakfast8:00 Greetings: Nancy J. Norton; Stephen P. James, MD; George F. Longstreth, MDAM PlenaryEpidemiology/Genetic/Behavioral Factors/Ethnicity8:20 Moderator: Douglas A. Drossman, MD8:25 Epidemiology Including Socio-Cultural Influence ï¿½ G. Richard Locke III, MD8:45 Gender/Race ï¿½ Margaret M. Heitkemper, RN, PhD9:05 Childhood Factors ï¿½ Rona L. Levy, MSW, PhD, MPH, FACG9:25 Genetics ï¿½ Shin Fukudo, MD, PhD9:45 Discussion10:05 Refreshment BreakBasic Principles ï¿½ Brain/Gut10:20 Moderator: Emeran A. Mayer, MD10:40 Neuroendocrinology of Stress ï¿½ Christine Heim, PhD11:00 Role of Serotonin in Motility and Sensitivity ï¿½ David Grundy, PhD11:20 Central Pain Modulation: Role of Emotions and Cognitions (Including emerging concepts of the role of corticolimbic interactions in somatic and visceral pain modulation) ï¿½ Emeran A. Mayer, MD11:40 DiscussionPM12:00 Lunch with Speakers - see registration formï¿½ Combined GI/Psychology Treatment ï¿½ Charles D. Gerson, MD; Mary Joan Gerson, PhD (L1)ï¿½ The Placebo Effect, Evidence and IBS ï¿½ W. Grant Thompson, MD, FRCPC (L2)ï¿½ Pediatric Functional GI ï¿½ Carlo Di Lorenzo, MD (L3)ï¿½ Functional GI Disorders ï¿½ Douglas A. Drossman, MD (L4)ï¿½ Psychopharmacology ï¿½ Kevin W. Olden, MD, FACP (L5)MINI SYMPOSIA (3 hours) Please make your selections on the registration form.1:30 ï¿½ 4:30 (T1 ï¿½ Pediatrics)ï¿½ Pediatrics ï¿½ Co-Chairs: Carlo Di Lorenzo, MD and Paul E. Hyman, MD1:30 ï¿½ 3:00 Rome III updates~ Neonatal-Toddlers ï¿½ Peter J. Milla, MD~ Children-Adolescents ï¿½ Andree Rasquin, MD3:00 ï¿½ 4:30 Abdominal Pain~ RAP versus FGID's: Do We Have to Choose? ï¿½ Lynn S. Walker, PhD~ Parents to Children: Intergenerational Transmission of GI Disorders of Function ï¿½ Rona L. Levy, MSW, PhD, MPH, FACG~ Is Functional Abdominal Pain an Emotional Disorder? ï¿½ John V. Campo, MD1:30-4:30 (T2 ï¿½ Stress Sensitization)ï¿½ Stress Sensitization ï¿½ Chair: Emeran A. Mayer, MD~ Stress Sensitization in Humans: Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Post Traumatic Stress Disorder ï¿½ R. Bruce Lydiard, PhD, MD~ Chronic Stress and Visceral Hypersensitivity in the Rat ï¿½ Sylvie Brandesi, PhD~ Central Mechanisms of Stress Sensitization ï¿½ Rita J. Valentino, PhD1:30-4:30 (T3 ï¿½ Imaging)ï¿½ Imaging ï¿½ Chair: Reza Shaker, MD Bruce D. Naliboff, PhD; Yehuda Ringel, MD; Qasim Aziz, PhD, FRCP4:30 AdjournFRIDAY, APRIL 8AM6:45-8:45 Exhibits Open6:45 BreakfastAM PlenaryPhysiology8:30 Moderator: John E. Kellow, MD8:35 Animal Studies of IBS ï¿½ John H. Winston, PhD8:55 Neuroplasticity and Functional Pain ï¿½ Elie D. AlChaer, MS, PhD, JD9:15 Mucosal Immunology and Post-Infectious FGID ï¿½ Robin Spiller, MD, FRCP9:35 Visceral Hypersensitivity ï¿½ P. Jay Pasricha, MD9:40 ï¿½ 10:30 Exhibits Open9:55 Refreshment Break10:15 Motility ï¿½ John E. Kellow, MD10:35 Genetic Disorders of Motility ï¿½ Raj P. Kapur, MD, PhD10:55 Role of brain imaging in understanding brain gut interactions ï¿½ Qasim Aziz, PhD, FRCP11:15 Discussion11:15 ï¿½ 1:45 Exhibits Open11:35 LunchPM Workshops(Workshop Coordinators names are bolded and underlined)1:30 ï¿½ 4:30 WORKSHOPS (3 hours)ï¿½ Design of Treatment Trials ï¿½ William E. Whitehead, PhD; Hugo Gallo-Torres, MD, PhD, PNS; Frank A. Hamilton, MD, MPH; Industry Councilï¿½ Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategies ï¿½ Upper GI ï¿½ Yehuda Ringel, MD; William D. Chey, MD; Ray E. Clouse, MD; Ravinder K. Mittal, MDï¿½ Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategies ï¿½ Lower GI ï¿½ Anthony J. Lembo, MD; Braden Kuo, MD; George F. Longstreth, MD; Ami D. Sperber, MD, MSPHï¿½ Intestinal Physiology ï¿½ John E. Kellow, MD; Pierre Poitras, MD; Sushil K. Sarna, PhD, GRIPï¿½ Interview Techniques and Communication Skills ï¿½ Douglas A. Drossman, MD; Christine B. Dalton, PA-C; Albena Halpert, MDï¿½ Disorders of Delayed Motility-Gastroparesis, Pseudo-obstruction, Colonic Inertia ï¿½ P. Jay Pasricha, MD; Thomas L. Abell, MD; Richard W. McCallum, MD; Henry P. Parkman, MD1:30 ï¿½ 3:00 WORKSHOPS (1.5 Hours)ï¿½ Genetics ï¿½ Rona L. Levy, MSW, PhD, MPH, FACG; Shin Fukudo, MD, PhD; Michael D. Gershon, MD; Gerald Holtmann, MDï¿½ Esophageal Disorders and Symptoms ï¿½ Ronnie Fass, MD; Reza Shaker, MD; Nimish Vakil, MDï¿½ Anorectal Disorders and Symptoms ï¿½ Arnold Wald, MD; Adil E. Bharucha, MD; Ghislain Devroede, MD; Philip B. Miner, Jr., MD2:30 ï¿½ 4:00 Exhibits Open3:00 ï¿½ 4:30 WORKSHOPS (1.5 Hours)ï¿½ Upper Gastrointestinal Disorders and Symptoms ï¿½ Kenneth L. Koch, MD; William L. Hasler, MD; Eamonn M.M. Quigley, MD; Vincenzo Stanghellini, MDï¿½ Psychologic Testing and Assessment ï¿½ Bruce D. Naliboff, PhD; Marcelo A. Barreiro, MD; Jane Leserman, PhD; R. Bruce Lydiard, PhD, MDï¿½ Psychological Treatment ï¿½ Brenda B. Toner, PhD, C.Psych; Charles K. Burnett, PhD, DrPH; Jeffrey M. Lackner, PsyD; Peter J. Whorwell, MDï¿½ Brain-Gut Axis ï¿½ Jackie D. Wood, MS, PhD; Elie D. AlChaer, MS, PhD, JD; Yvette Tachï¿½, PhD4:30 Adjourn6:15 Buses depart for the Milwaukee Art Museum6:30 Museum Reception and DinnerPLEASE MAKE YOUR THURSDAY LUNCH WITH SPEAKERS, MINI SYMPOSIA, AND WORKSHOP SELECTIONS ON THE REGISTRATION FORM4SATURDAY, APRIL 9AM6:45 Continental Breakfast6:45 ï¿½ 8:15 Exhibits OpenAM PlenaryClinical Application7:30 Moderator: Nicholas E. Diamant, MD, FRCP©7:35 Integrated Approach to Functional GI Disorders: Douglas A. Drossman, MD8:00 DiscussionPhysician Patient Relationship8:05 Physician/Patient ï¿½ Effective Relationship ï¿½ What is the evidence? Richard Frankel, PhDï¿½ Satisfaction with careï¿½ Adherenceï¿½ Reduction in symptomsï¿½ Clinical Outcomes8:25 The Therapeutic Value of Medical Interview: Douglas A. Drossman, MD8:45 Discussion8:45 ï¿½ 9:35 Exhibits Open9:00 Refreshment BreakDiagnostic Approach of FGID ï¿½ Making a Diagnosis9:20 Moderator: W. Grant Thompson, MD, FRCPC9:25 Do the functional GI disorders overlap? ï¿½ Fermï¿½n Mearin, MD9:45 Symptom Related and Historical Data ï¿½ What is the evidence for the use of the Rome Criteria? ï¿½ William E. Whitehead, PhD10:05 Differential Diagnosis and Tests to Exclude Other Disease ï¿½ What is the evidence for their value? Brooks D. Cash, MDï¿½ Basic evaluation including routine lab studiesï¿½ Serologies for Celiac Diseaseï¿½ Breath Studies for Bacterial Overgrowthï¿½ Thyroid Diseaseï¿½ Imaging Studies ï¿½ Endoscopy (colonoscopy, capsules studies) Radiology10:25 Role for physiology testing? (manometry, scintigraphy, EGG, satiety test, barostat) ï¿½ Henry P. Parkman, MD10:45 Discussion10:45 ï¿½ 12:15 Exhibits Open11:00 LunchPMTreatment Options12:00 Moderator: William D. Chey, MD12:05 Traditional Medical Treatments for Dyspepsia and IBS (e.g., PPIï¿½s, fiber, anti-cholinergics, antidepressants and laxatives) ï¿½ William D. Chey, MD12:25 Newer Receptor Acting Agents (Tegaserod, Aloesetron/Cilansetron, Clonidine, Asimadoline, etc.) ï¿½ Michael Camilleri, MD12:45 Psychological/Behavioral Treatments (CBT, IP, Stress Management, Hypnosis) ï¿½ Olafur S. Palsson, PsyD1:05 Psychopharmacological Treatments ï¿½ Ray E. Clouse, MD1:25 Narcotic Bowel Syndrome ï¿½ Kevin W. Olden, MD, FACP1:45 Discussion2:00 ï¿½ 2:30 Refreshment BreakMini Symposia2:30 ï¿½ 5:30 (3 hours)ï¿½ Pharmacology and Pharmacogenetics Chair: Kevin W. Olden, MD, FACP; Lionel Bueno, Dr.es SC, PhD; Michael Camilleri, MD; R. Bruce Lydiard, PhD, MDï¿½ Psychological ï¿½ Chair: Bruce D. Naliboff, PhD; Charles K. Burnett, PhD, DrPH; Brenda B. Toner, PhD, C.Psych; Peter J. Whorwell, MDï¿½ Communication Skills Chair: Douglas A. Drossman, MD- What is the Evidence? ï¿½ Richard Frankel, PhD- What Do Patients Know and What Do They Need to Know? ï¿½ Albena Halpert, MD- Method ï¿½ Lin Chang, MD6:00 Dinner BuffetMini Symposia7:00 ï¿½ 8:30 (1.5 hours)ï¿½ Ischemic Colitis Roundtable Chair: Hugo Gallo-Torres, MD, PhD, PNS; Lawrence J. Brandt, MD, MACG, FACP; Steven Caras, MD, PhD; Eric G. Carter, MD, PhD; Michael D. Gershon, MD8:30 AdjournSUNDAY, APRIL 10AM7:00 Breakfast ï¿½ Imperial BallroomAM Plenary8:00 Moderator: Douglas A. Drossman, MDWHAT IS NEW ON THE HORIZON?8:05 Understanding Quality of Life Impact of Illness ï¿½ Brennan M.R. Spiegel, MD, MSHS8:25 Complementary Medicine ï¿½ Margaret Chesney, PhD8:45 New Directions for Pharmacologic Agents (Serotonin, neurokinins, corticotrophin) ï¿½ Emeran A. Mayer, MDï¿½ Action or receptorsï¿½ Mechanismsï¿½ Treatments/Receptors9:05 Probiotics ï¿½ Eamonn M.M. Quigley, MD9:25 Discussion9:40 Refreshment BreakGI Delivery of Healthcare ï¿½ Creating an Efficient Model10:00 Moderator ï¿½ Charlene M. Prather, MD10:05 Use of Decision Analysis ï¿½ Amnon Sonnenberg, MD, MSc10:25 Addressing Costs for FGIDï¿½s ï¿½ Charlene M. Prather, MD10:45 Coding and Reimbursement ï¿½ V. Alin Botoman, MD11:05 Discussion11:25 Lunch Break ï¿½ Buffet in Imperial BallroomPM Workshops(Workshop Coordinators names are bolded and underlined)12:30 ï¿½ 3:30 WORKSHOPS (3 Hours)ï¿½ Design of Treatment Trials ï¿½ William E. Whitehead, PhD; Hugo Gallo-Torres, MD, PhD, PNS; Frank A. Hamilton, MD, MPH; Industry Councilï¿½ Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategies ï¿½ Upper GI ï¿½ Yehuda Ringel, MD; William D. Chey, MD; Ravinder K. Mittal, MDï¿½ Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategies ï¿½ Lower GI ï¿½ Anthony J. Lembo, MD; Braden Kuo, MD; George F. Longstreth, MD; Ami D. Sperber, MD, MSPHï¿½ Intestinal Physiology ï¿½ John E. Kellow, MD; Pierre Poitras, MD; Sushil K. Sarna, PhD, GRIPï¿½ Interview Techniques and Communication Skills ï¿½ Douglas A. Drossman, MD; Christine B. Dalton, PA-C; Albena Halpert, MDï¿½ Disorders of Delayed Motility-Gastroparesis, Pseudo-obstruction, Colonic Inertia ï¿½ P. Jay Pasricha, MD; Thomas L. Abell, MD; Richard W. McCallum, MD; Henry P. Parkman, MD12:30-2:00 WORKSHOPS (1.5 Hours)ï¿½ Novel Aspects in Diet~ Probiotics ï¿½ Eamonn M.M. Quigley, MD~ General diet and nutrition ï¿½ Kursheed N. Jeejeebhoy, MBBS, PhD, FRCPC~ Herbal and Supplements ï¿½Kirsten Tillisch, MDï¿½ Genetics ï¿½ Rona L. Levy, MSW, PhD, MPH, FACG; Shin Fukudo, MD, PhD; Michael D. Gershon, MD; Gerald Holtmann, MDï¿½ Esophageal Disorders and Symptoms ï¿½ Ronnie Fass, MD; Reza Shaker, MD; Nimish Vakil, MDï¿½ Anorectal Disorders and Symptoms ï¿½ Arnold Wald, MD; Adil E. Bharucha, MD; Ghislain Devroede, MD; Philip B. Miner, Jr., MD2:00 ï¿½ 3:30 WORKSHOPS (1.5 Hours)ï¿½ Upper Gastrointestinal Disorders and Symptoms ï¿½ Kenneth L. Koch, MD; William L. Hasler, MD; Eamonn M.M. Quigley, MD; Vincenzo Stanghellini, MDï¿½ Psychological Treatment ï¿½ Brenda B. Toner, PhD, C.Psych; Charles K. Burnett, PhD, DrPH; Jeffrey M. Lackner, PsyD; Peter J. Whorwell, MDï¿½ Brain-Gut Axis ï¿½ Jackie D. Wood, MS, PhD; Elie D. AlChaer, MS, PhD, JD; Yvette Tachï¿½, PhD3:30 AdjournPROGRAM5Faculty6Steven Caras, MD, PhD, Director, Gastroenterology Clinical Operations and Medical Affairs, Kennesaw, GAEric G. Carter, MD, PhD, Clinical Associate Professor of Gastroenterology, School of Medicine, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCBrooks D. Cash, MD; Assistant Professor of Medicine, Uniformed Services University of the Health Sciences, Bethesda, MD; Director of Clinical Research, Gastroenterology Division, National Naval Medical Center, Bethesda, MDLin Chang, MD, Associate Professor of Medicine, Center of Neurovisceral Sciences and Womenï¿½s Health, Division of Digestive Diseases, David Geffen School of Medicine at UCLA , Los Angeles, CAMargaret A. Chesney, PhD, Deputy Director, National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine, National Institutes of Health, Bethesda, MDWilliam D. Chey, MD, Associate Professor, University of Michigan Health System, Ann Arbor, MIRay E. Clouse, MD, Professor of Medicine and Psychiatry, Washington University School of Medicine, St. Louis, MOChristine B. Dalton, PA-C, Physician Assistant, University of North Carolina School of Medicine, Chapel Hill, NCGhislain Devroede, MD, Professor of Surgery, Universitï¿½ de Sherbrooke, Sherbrooke, QC, CanadaCarlo Di Lorenzo, MD, Director Motility Center, Childrenï¿½s Hospital of Columbus, OH, Professor of Pediatrics, Ohio State University, Columbus, OHNicholas E. Diamant, MD, FRCP©, Professor of Medicine and Physiology (Emeritus), University of Toronto, Toronto, ON, CanadaDouglas A. Drossman, MD, Professor of Medicine and Psychiatry, Co-Director UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders, Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCRonnie Fass, MD, Associate Professor of Medicine, University of Arizona; Director, GI Motility Laboratories, Southern Arizona VA Health Care System and Arizona Health Sciences Center, Tucson, AZRichard Frankel, PhD, Professor of Medicine and Geriatrics, Indiana University School of Medicine, Indianapolis, INShin Fukudo, MD, PhD, Tohoku University Graduate School of Medicine, Department of Behavioral Medicine, Sendai, JapanHugo E. Gallo-Torres, MD, PhD, PNS, Medical Team Leader, Gastrointestinal Drugs, FDA, Rockville, MDMichael D. Gershon, MD, Professor and Chairman, Department of Anatomy & Cell Biology, Columbia University, New York, NYCharles D. Gerson, MD, Clinical Professor of Medicine, Mt. Sinai School of Medicine, New York, NYMary-Joan Gerson, PhD, Clinical Professor, New York University Postdoctoral Program in Psychotherapy and Psychoanalysis, New York City Teaching Faculty, Mt. Sinai Medical Center, New York City, NYDavid Grundy, PhD, Professor of Biomedical Science, University of Sheffield, Sheffield, UKAlbena Halpert, MD, Clinical Instructor, Department of Gastroenterology, Boston University Medical Center, Boston, MAFrank A. Hamilton, MD, MPH, Chief of the Digestive Disease Branch, National Institute of Diabetes, Digestive and Kidney Diseases, National Institutes of Health, Bethesda, MDWilliam L. Hasler, MD, Associate Professor of Internal Medicine, Division of Gastroenterology, University of Michigan Medical Center, Ann Arbor, MIChristine Heim, PhD, Assistant Professor, Department of Psychiatry and Behavioral Sciences, Emory University, Atlanta, GAMargaret M. Heitkemper, RN, PhD; Professor of Nursing and Medicine, University of Washington, Seattle, WAGerald Holtmann, MD, Professor of Medicine, Director, Department of Gastroenterology, Hepatology and General Internal Medicine, Royal Adelaide Hospital University of Adelaide, South Australia, AustraliaPaul E. Hyman, MD, Professor of Pediatrics, Chief, Pediatric Gastroenterology, University of Kansas Medical Center, Kansas City, KSStephen P. James, MD, Director, Division of Digestive Diseases & Nutrition, NIDDK, Bethesda, MDKhursheed N. Jeejeebhoy, MBBS, PhD, FRCPC, Emeritus Professor of Medicine University of Toronto, Toronto, ON, CanadaRaj P. Kapur, MD, PhD, Associate Professor of Pathology, Childrenï¿½s Hospital and Regional Medical Center and University of Washington, Seattle, WAJohn E. Kellow, MD, Associate Professor of Medicine, University of Sydney, Director, Gastrointestinal Investigation Unit, Royal North Shore Hospital, Sydney, AustraliaKenneth L. Koch, MD, Professor of Medicine, Wake Forest University, Winston-Salem, NCBraden Kuo, MD, GI Motility Center, Instructor of Medicine, Massachusetts General Hospital, Harvard Medical School, Boston MAJeffrey M. Lackner, PsyD, Assistant Professor, Department of Medicine, University at Buffalo School of Medicine, SUNY, Buffalo, NYAnthony J. Lembo, MD, Instructor of Medicine, Harvard Medical School, Boston, MAJane Leserman, PhD, Professor, Department of Psychiatry, University of North Carolina School of Medicine, Chapel Hill, NCRona L. Levy, MSW, PhD, MPH, FACG; Professor, University of Washington Seattle, WAG. Richard Locke III, MD, Associate Professor of Medicine, Mayo Clinic College of Medicine, Rochester, MNGeorge F. Longstreth, MD, Head of Gastroenterology, Kaiser Permanente; Clinical Professor of Medicine, UCSD School of Medicine, San Diego, CAR. Bruce Lydiard, PhD, MD, Clinical Professor of Psychiatry, University of South Carolina, Director, Southeast Health Consultants, Charleston, SCEmeran A. Mayer, MD, Professor of Medicine, Physiology, Psychiatry & Biobehavioral Sciences; Director, CNS Center for Neurovisceral Sciences and Womenï¿½s Health, David Geffen School of Medicine at UCLA, Los Angeles, CARichard W. McCallum, MD, Professor of Medicine, Director of the Center for Gastrointestinal Nerve and Muscle Function and the Division of GI Motility, University of Kansas Medical Center, Kansas City, KSFermï¿½n Mearin, MD, Director of the Gastroenterology Department, Centro Mï¿½dico Teknon, Barcelona, SpainPeter J. Milla, MD, Professor, Gastroenterology Unit, Institute of Child Health, University College London, London, UKPhilip B. Miner Jr., MD, President and Medical Director, Oklahoma Foundation for Digestive Research; Associate Professor of Medicine, University of Oklahoma, College of Medicine, Oklahoma City, OKRavinder K. Mittal, MD, Professor of Medicine, UCSD, San Diego, CABruce D. Naliboff, PhD, Co-Director, Center for Neurovisceral Sciences and Womenï¿½s Health and Clinical Professor, Department of Psychiatry and Biobehavioral Sciences, UCLA and VA GLAHS, Los Angeles, CANancy J. Norton, President & Founder, International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders, Milwaukee, WIKevin W. Olden, MD, FACP, Professor of Medicine and Psychiatry, University of South Alabama School of Medicine, Mobile, ALOlafur S. Palsson, PsyD, Associate Professor of Medicine, UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCHenry P. Parkman, MD, Associate Professor of Medicine and Physiology, Temple University School of Medicine, Philadelphia, PAP. Jay Pasricha, MD, Chief, Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology, Bassel and Frances Blanton Distinguished Professor of Internal Medicine, Professor of Anatomy & Neurosciences and Biomedical Engineering, University of Texas Medical Branch, Galveston, TXPierre Poitras, MD, Professor of Medicine, Universite de Montreal, Montreal, QC, CanadaCharlene M. Prather, MD, Associate Professor of Internal Medicine, Saint Louis University School of Medicine, St. Louis, MOEamonn M.M. Quigley, MD, Professor of Medicine and Human Physiology, Head of the Medical School and Alimentary Pharmabiotic Center, National University of Ireland, Cork, IrelandAndree Rasquin, MD, Professor of Pediatrics, University of Montreal, Montreal, QC, CanadaYehuda Ringel, MD, Assistant Professor of Medicine, Department of Medicine, Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology, The University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCSushil K. Sarna, PhD, GRIP Professor of Internal Medicine, Neuroscience and Cell Biology, the University of Texas Medical Branch, Galveston, TXReza Shaker, MD, Professor and Chief, Division of Gastroenterology and Hepatology, Director, Digestive Disease Center, Medical College of Wisconsin, Milwaukee, WIAmnon Sonnenberg, MD, MSc, Professor of Medicine, Oregon Health & Science University, Portland, ORAmi D. Sperber, MD, MSPH, Associate Professor of Medicine, Faculty of Health Sciences, Ben-Gurion University of the Negev, Soroka Medical Center, Beer-Sheva, IsraelBrennan M.R. Spiegel, MD, MSHS, Assistant Professor of Medicine, VA Greater Los Angeles Healthcare System, David Geffen School of Medicine at UCLA, Co-Director, Center for the Study of Digestive Healthcare Quality and Outcomes, Los Angeles, CARobin Spiller, MD, FRCP, Professor of Gastroenterology, University Hospital, Nottingham, UKVincenzo Stanghellini, MD, Associate Professor of Internal Medicine, Department of Internal Medicine and Gastroenterology, University of Bologna, Bologna, ItalyYvette Tachï¿½, PhD, Professor of Medicine, UCLA, Associate Director, CURE Digestive Diseases Research Center Co-Director, Center for Neurovisceral Sciences & Womenï¿½s Health CURE/UCLA, Department of Medicine, Division of Digestive Diseases, Los Angeles, CAW. Grant Thompson, MD, FRCPC, Emeritus Professor of Medicine, University of Ottawa, Ottawa, ON, CanadaKirsten Tillisch, MD, Clinical Instructor, Division of Digestive Diseases, David Geffen School of Medicine at UCLA, Center for Neurovisceral Sciences and Womenï¿½s Health, Los Angeles, CABrenda B. Toner, PhD, CPsych, Head, Womenï¿½s Mental Health and Addiction Research Section, Centre for Addiction and Mental Health. Professor and Head, Womenï¿½s Mental Health Program, Department of Psychiatry, University of Toronto, Toronto, ON, CanadaNimish Vakil, MD, Clinical Professor of Medicine, University of Wisconsin Medical School, Madison, Associate Professor of Medicine, College of Health Sciences, Marquette University, Milwaukee, WIRita J. Valentino, PhD, Professor, Pediatrics, University of Pennsylvania and The Childrenï¿½s Hospital of Philadelphia, Philadelphia, PAArnold Wald, MD, Professor of Medicine, University of Pittsburgh Medical Center, Pittsburgh, PALynn S. Walker, PhD, Professor of Pediatrics, Director, Division of Adolescent Medicine and Behavioral Science, Vanderbilt University School of Medicine, Nashville, TNWilliam E. Whitehead, PhD, Professor of Medicine and Adjunct Professor of Psychology, Co-Director UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders, Division of Digestive Diseases, University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, NCPeter J. Whorwell, MD, Senior Lecturer in Medicine & Gastroenterology, University of Manchester, Manchester, UKJohn H. Winston, PhD, Assistant Professor of Medicine, University of Texas Medical Branch, Galveston, TXJackie D. Wood, MS, PhD, Professor of Physiology & Cell Biology and Internal Medicine, The Ohio State University College of Medicine, Columbus, OHREGISTRATION FORMWORKSHOP REGISTRATION: Please check the sessions you would like to attend. Requests will be honored on a first-come, first-served basis.THURSDAY, APRIL 7Mini Symposia (1:30-4:30 pm)❏ T1 ï¿½ Pediatrics❏ T2 ï¿½ Stress Sensitization❏ T3 ï¿½ ImagingFRIDAY, APRIL 8PM Workshops (Please choose one 3 hour session or two 1.5 hour sessions)A. 3-Hour Workshops (1:30-4:30 pm):❏ A1. Design of Treatment Trials❏ A2. Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategies ï¿½ Upper GI❏ A3. Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategies ï¿½ Lower GI❏ A4. Intestinal Physiology❏ A5. Interview Techniques and Communication Skills❏ A6. Disorders of Delayed Motility- Gastroparesis, Pseudo-obstruction, Colonic InertiaB. 1.5-Hour Workshops (1:30-3:00 pm):❏ B1. Genetics❏ B2. Esophageal Disorders and Symptoms❏ B3. Anorectal Disorders and SymptomsC. 1.5-Hour Workshops (3:00-4:30 pm):❏ C1. Upper Gastrointestinal Disorders and Symptoms❏ C2. Psychologic Testing and Assessment❏ C3. Psychological Treatment❏ C4. Brain-Gut AxisSATURDAY, APRIL 9Mini Symposia (2:30-5:30 pm)❏ S1 ï¿½ Pharmacology and Pharmacogenetics❏ S2 ï¿½ Psychological❏ S3 ï¿½ Communication SkillsMini Symposia (7:00-8:30 pm)❏ S4 ï¿½ Ischemic Colitis RoundtableSUNDAY, APRIL 10PM Workshops (Please choose one 3 hour session or two 1.5 hour sessions)D. 3-Hour Workshops (12:30-3:30 pm):❏ D1. Design of Treatment Trials❏ D2. Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategies ï¿½ Upper GI❏ D3. Case Studies and Diagnostic Strategies ï¿½ Lower GI❏ D4. Intestinal Physiology❏ D5. Interview Techniques and Communication Skills❏ D6. Disorders of Delayed Motility- Gastroparesis, Pseudo-obstruction, Colonic InertiaE. 1.5-Hour Workshops (12:30-2:00 pm):❏ E1. Novel Aspects in Diet❏ E2. Genetics❏ E3. Esophageal Disorders and Symptoms❏ E4. Anorectal Disorders and SymptomsF. 1.5-Hour Workshops (2:00-3:30 pm):❏ F1. Upper Gastrointestinal Disorders and Symptoms❏ F2. Psychological Treatment❏ F3. Brain-Gut Axis6TH INTERNATIONAL SYMPOSIUM ONFUNCTIONAL GASTROINTESTINAL DISORDERSAPRIL 7-10, 2005Please print in block lettersName First MI LastProfessional Degree (for credit and name badge) ❏ MD ❏ DO ❏ PhD ❏ RN ❏ PAOther, specifyCompany NameDept. Name and/or Mail CodeWork AddressCity, State, ZipDay Phone ( ) FAX ( )Where you can be reached from 9:00 am - 5:00 pmE-mail AddressMail confirmation/credit to my home (optional):Home AddressCity, State, ZipSYMPOSIUM FEES (please check the appropriate box):❏ $600 physician, psychologists; ❏ $400 nurses, residents, PA's, and othersTOTAL FEE REMITTED: _________❏ PO or check enclosed (payable to University of Wisconsin)❏ Please bill my company❏ CREDIT CARD: ❏ MasterCard; ❏ VISA; ❏ American ExpressCardholderï¿½s NameCard Number Exp. DatePLEASE RETURN YOUR PAYMENT WITH THIS FORM TO: Kathy Kneebone, The Pyle Center, 702 Langdon Street, Madison, WI 53706 or FAX 1-800/741-7416 (in Madison FAX 265-3163).#4006; ame-gastThursday Lunch with the Speakers Registrationlease register by choosing your top three selections (rank order 1-3). One request will be honored on a first-come, first-served basis.___L1 (Gerson & Gerson) ___L4 (Drossman)___L2 (Thompson) ___L5 (Olden)___L3 (Di Lorenzo)The University of Wisconsin provides equal opportunities in employment and programming, including Title IX requirement.The University of Wisconsin Medical School fully complies with the legal requirements of the ADA and the rules and regulations thereof. If any participant in this educational activity is in need of accommodations, please notify Terese Bailey in order to receive service. Please call 608/240-2141.7Statement of NeedThe 6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders has been developed to enhance the knowledge and skills of physicians, psychologists, nurses and allied health professionals in their care of patients with functional gastrointestinal disorders.ObjectivesThe sessions will provide participants with opportunities to:ï¿½ Learn about advances in the pathophysiology of the functional and motility gastrointestinal (GI) disordersï¿½ Learn about newer technologies involved with diagnostic assessment of the functional GI disordersï¿½ Develop clinical skills in the diagnosis and care of patients with functional GI disordersï¿½ Develop strategies and skills relating to interview technique, communication skills, and patient-centered care in order to improve patient satisfaction, adherence, and clinical outcomeï¿½ Network and share information experiences with other conference participantsï¿½ Understand the influence of genetics, early life, and socio-cultural factors on the clinical expression of functional GI disordersï¿½ Understand the role of neurotransmitters and receptors in the development of clinical symptomsWho Should AttendGastroenterologists, pediatric gastroenterologists, primary care physicians, psychologists, mental health professionals, physiologists, basic scientists, nurse clinicians, and trainees in medicine and the mental health fields.Where It Will BeThe symposium will be held at the Pfister Hotel in downtown Milwaukee, Wisconsin.For Further InformationFor symposium information please contact Terese Bailey, Office of Continuing Medical Education, University of Wisconsin Medical School, 2701 International Lane, #208, Madison, Wisconsin 53704; telephone 608/240-2141. E-mail: tmbailey###wisc.edu.6TH INTERNATIONAL SYMPOSIUM ONFUNCTIONAL GASTROINTESTINAL DISORDERS


----------

